# Ocean Master



## Bull Winkle (Dec 1, 2008)

well I just got my second O&W, the "vintage Ocean Master with silver/gray dial. My first O&W was a nice second hand M4 and I was impressed after having it for a few weeks, solid construction, and good time keeper 3-5 sec/day is all and I can live with that. This new one has the 6498 movement with the sec sub at 6. Nice and good size 42mm. I've got a 46mm O&w pilot on the way and should be here in a day or so. After that I'm going to stop and smell the roses, and not purchase for a little while, I have really added to my collection this last month. Im glad that I found this forum, I tried to order from RLT and the MP 2801 was sold out so I will wait and see if that becomes available soon. Is there a tutorial for posting pics? can someone steer me in the right direction, I would like to share with you guys, just haven't posted pics yet. thanks again


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to RLT Bull Winkle..

There is a How to topic here..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## James1972 (Oct 19, 2008)

looking forward to a picture !

Welcome.

James


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

:rltb: Welcome aboard


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to RLT mate.

Get some pictures and your thoughts up as well


----------



## sean666 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sort out some pics so i can take a look


----------

